# Update To Layout Tour 3/14-15 So. Calif.



## thecitrusbelt (Jun 23, 2008)

This is an update to the layout tour scheduled for the weekend of March 14 and 15 in the Bakersfield/Tehachapi (CA) area.

The garden layouts of John Bell, Rick Passalacqua and Dan Steinberg have been withdrawn from Tour #16 due to winter storm damage. All nineteen other layouts in Bakersfield (14), the Lake Isabella area (2) and Tehachapi (3) will be open. There has been no weather impact on these layouts or on the Train Show at the Kern County Fairgrounds in Bakersfield.

All three garden layout owners reported that last week’s storm and the current storm have caused roadbed displacement and water logged the grounds and walkways. They do not believe they can make repairs in time for the layout tour.

However, all three owners still would like to show their garden layouts on a future tour when conditions have improved. A future tour for these three layouts will be scheduled.

If you have questions about this tour or future tours, please contact me at:
[email protected] 

Bob Chaparro
Model Railroads of Southern California
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Model_Railroads_Of_Southern_California/


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Bummer.....


----------

